# Skunks (and Skunk lovers) Unite!



## Simo (Sep 9, 2016)

Any others out there with a skunk fursona? I do have one friend here of the skunky variety, but I'm wondering if there's other members I've missed.

Or, any members who might be skunks as a 'secondary' or alternate fursona.

So let's see some stripey butts. 

Skunks shall rule the Earth!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 10, 2016)

Simo said:


> Skunks shall rule the Earth!


Good luck getting past the mere number of canines and dragons that are flooding over the entire fandom by the second, pal


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 10, 2016)

I don't have a fursona but I love skunk furries. C:


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 10, 2016)

skunks r stinky.


----------



## redhusky (Sep 10, 2016)

YOU DON'T TELL ME WHAT TO DO!

I remember when skunks used to be big in the fandom but then they got replaced by foxes. 
And now some skunk drawings I've done for your viewing pleasure!
http://flyingram.deviantart.com/art/Sketchblog-Perfumed-407975442?q=gallery:FlyingRam&qo=66
Me drawing above:





http://flyingram.deviantart.com/art/Rage-Away-1-143029363


----------



## Nataku (Sep 10, 2016)

Hi Simo.
I have a skunk. I suppose she's an alternate 'sona since my NA name is Medicine Skunk. Kinda' can't get away with not having a skunk when it's in my name, y'know?


----------



## Simo (Sep 12, 2016)

Nice to see some of you with alternate skunk fursonas, as well as some skunk lovers!

And we'll still rule the earth, even if our numbers may be small, we'll overcome the canids with ease. And if not, merely seduce them.



Nataku said:


> Hi Simo.
> I have a skunk. I suppose she's an alternate 'sona since my NA name is Medicine Skunk. Kinda' can't get away with not having a skunk when it's in my name, y'know?




So was this your original fursona, given your name? Very nice!


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Sep 12, 2016)

right 'ere. Proud skunk lover and skunk fursona. I even have a plush of one


----------



## Nataku (Sep 12, 2016)

Simo said:


> So was this your original fursona, given your name? Very nice!


I was not given my Native American name until I was older due to my parent's not wanting to associate me with a tribe or that part of my heritage due to the rampant discrimination and racism that still exists within the government against us. They liked white passing. I guess I understand their reasoning now, but as a kid I hated it.

So I was already an adult before I ever had the opportunity to go join a tribe on my own. I was given the name Medicine Skunk by the tribe chief after having spent more than a year with them. However I was Nataku the dragon long, long before that. So Medicine Skunk has always been an alt, but a rather fitting one as I really couldn't argue with the reasoning I was given for the name.


----------



## Simo (Sep 16, 2016)

Nataku said:


> I was not given my Native American name until I was older due to my parent's not wanting to associate me with a tribe or that part of my heritage due to the rampant discrimination and racism that still exists within the government against us. They liked white passing. I guess I understand their reasoning now, but as a kid I hated it.
> 
> So I was already an adult before I ever had the opportunity to go join a tribe on my own. I was given the name Medicine Skunk by the tribe chief after having spent more than a year with them. However I was Nataku the dragon long, long before that. So Medicine Skunk has always been an alt, but a rather fitting one as I really couldn't argue with the reasoning I was given for the name.



I'm curious: What are some of the Native American beliefs about skunks? I've researched this a bit, but have never been able to find out overly much. I imagine it varies by tribe. And here I work in a library...I need to get busy!

I have heard the oil was used for medical purposes...maybe I'll become a Skunk Dr., and spray people to better health


----------



## Nataku (Sep 21, 2016)

You are correct in that it varies greatly amongst tribes Simo.  Skunks have appeared in various lore of different tribes in all different sizes, down to realistically pocket sized spotted skunks up to monstrous striped skunks that were said to knock over trees in a charge whose spray was deadly instead of just smelling foul.

When I asked what the reason behind why I was given the name, I was told that skunks had powerful medicine all of their own because of their unique skills. I was also told that I am like a skunk, an animal which no one messes with. Not because I appear deadly, but that I can make one's life far worse than that if desired. Which is fair, as a medic I don't desire to harm people, but should the need arise I am more than capable of defending myself.

Skunk oil is used in the perfume industry as a binding and carrying agent for other scents. Not sure of any uses for it in traditional native lore but I can't claim to know anything close to all of that.


----------

